# JOGL mit Netbeans



## JavaException (3. Sep 2010)

Hallo,
versuche gerade JOGL in Netbeans einzubinden und kriegs einfach nicht hin. Bekomme immer eine Exception (auch wenn ich die vorgefertigte JOGL Application starte):


```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: com/sun/gluegen/runtime/DynamicLookupHelper
```

Die JOGL und GLUEGEN-RT Libaries hab ich extra in den Project-Properties mit angegeben.
Habe auf der Netbeans Seite diesen Jogl-Plugin Pack runtergeladen und installiert. Hab dann ausserdem
noch per Hand die jogl-natives libaries runtergeladen und die 3 .dll Dateien (jogl.dll, jogl_awt.dll, jogl_cg.dll) in den /bin Ordner kopiert. Die Jogl.jar ist in lib/ext gelandet.
Blicke auch noch nicht ganz mit den Ordnern durch, und zwar habe ich einen Java Ordner. Da sind folgende 2 Ordner drin: "jdk1.6.0_21" und "jre6". Im "jdk1.6.0_21" Ordner ist allerdings nochmal ein "jre" Ordner. Welcher der Ordner ist denn nun gemeint wenn es heisst man soll die Datei ins jre Verzeichnis kopieren?
Denke aber das dies nicht das Problem ist, da ich die Dateien sowieso in allen nur möglichen Ordnern kopiert habe.
Die gluegen-rt.jar war allerdings nochmal in einem ganz anderen Verzeichnis, wahrscheinlich durch das Plugin. Der angegebene Pfad in der Libary von Netbeans stimmt aber, außerdem habe ich die Datei auch nochmal ins jkd, jre Verzeichnis kopiert.
Wenn ich mir die jar anschaue ist da auch diese Klasse: gluegen-rt.jar/com/sun/gluegen/runtime/DynamicLookupHelper

Weiß jemand Rat?


----------



## Evil-Devil (3. Sep 2010)

Am besten die Dateien in einem Unterverzeichnis vom Projekt speichern und via -Djava.libary.path (JRE Parameter) einbinden. Dann musst du dir keine Gedanken machen welches JRE genutzt wird.


----------



## JavaException (4. Sep 2010)

Hi,
hab das Problem gelöst. Man musste die "gluegen-rt.jar" in "Java\jdk1.6.0_21\jre\lib\ext" kopieren. Eigentlich seltsam, da ich die Datei schon in die Libaries eingebunden habe. Der Ort der Datei sollte doch eigentlich egal sein.
Hatte mir zuvor extra mal Eclipse runtergeladen und das ganze dort probiert, da hats auch wunderbar geklappt (ohne, dass die "gluegen-rt.jar" in den ext. libaries war). Man musste bei Eclipse lediglich den standord der jogl.jar, gluegen-rt.jar und den natives in den Projekt Properties angeben. So hatte ich das bei Netbeans eigentlich auch gemacht (ausser das mit den natives, keine Ahnung wie das bei Netbeans geht).
Naja, hoffe der Beitrag hilft vielleicht dem Einen oder Anderen mit dem selben Problem.


----------



## Guest2 (6. Sep 2010)

Moin,

Du musst das dann nur im Auge behalten wenn Du mit anderen jogl Versionen in Kontakt kommst. Da die gluegen-rt jetzt im ext liegt, wird diese immer bevorzugt geladen. Startest Du nun z.B. per Applet oder Webstart eine jogl Anwendung die eine andere Version der gluegen-rt benötigt, kann diese nicht geladen werden und es kommt zu "merkwürdigen" Fehlern.

Auch wenn Du dich entschließt von jogl1, was Du zurzeit wohl eingebunden hast, auf jogl2 umzusteigen, musst Du die die andere Version der gluegen-rt bedenken.

Deshalb ist es im Allgemeinen ratsamer seine jogl libs nur im Project einzubinden und nichts ins jre oder system Verzeichnis zu kopieren. Dann kann auch problemlos ein jogl1 Projekt neben einem jogl2 Projekt existieren.

Wie das Einbinden in Netbeans allerdings gemacht wird, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen.

Gruß,
Fancy


----------

